# Does anyone know how to install a fortran library?



## fuchi84 (Jun 18, 2008)

hi,
i have to run a program in fortran 77, the problem is that i haven't got a NAG library but in some way i finally get it.
Now i really don't know where i have to put it because the error i get is:

/usr/bin/ld: Undefined symbols:
_c05nbf_
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

c05nbf is the library i need to run correctly the program.

thanks


----------



## Viro (Jun 18, 2008)

If its anything like GCC (which I think it is) you need to pass the flags -L/path/to/library and -llibrary name. So, if my library is installed in /opt/lib and the library is called foo.a, the following g77 command is what I need to type:


```
g77 -L/opt/lib -lfoo
```

I do not think it will work though, as I've had a look at http://www.nag.co.uk/downloads/fldownloads.asp. It appears that GNU Fortran is not supported under OS X, and even Linux uses gfortran (which is Fortran 95 and not Fortran 77).


----------

